# Castillo?



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this bloodline?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

there big red dogs similar to chevy red dog stuff,youll find them in alot of the oklahoma style breeders yards...


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Cane!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

do they also have the same mixed stigma as the chevy dogs?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

wheezie said:


> do they also have the same mixed stigma as the chevy dogs?


Hmmm...I dont know. I was reading that someone championed there female but I didnt look at the pictures. So I don't know if she's as big as the Chevy Red dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

they are more in the standard than the whopper dogs and are pure bred red nose dogs,also show dogs....also larger than average...


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

cane76 said:


> they are more in the standard than the whopper dogs and are pure bred red nose dogs,also show dogs....also larger than average...


so they are a hybrid or more on the larger side of the APBT standard?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

pure bred from what i can gather


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.castilloforum.com/


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

cane76 said:


> http://www.castilloforum.com/


I signed up for it long time ago. I was late on the intro though(Did that yesterday.) lol


----------

